# Medications Dubai



## Claire J (Sep 28, 2008)

I am relocating to Dubai and am concerned that I will not be able to take my prescription medications into the country. They are anti depressants and anto anxiety drugs. Any advice?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

As far as I am aware, you can carry prescribed medication. However, you will need to have all the documentation from your doctor with you. You should also contact your nearest UAE Embassy for further advice before you travel, as they would have more up to date info and be able to advise you further!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

All the information you need is here. The article includes a PDF with alist of all banned medicines. Many anti-depressents are available here, but by prescription only. 


Gulfnews: Keep banned drugs off travel kit


_


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

How do they know if we have prescription medications with us? Do they actually open the bags and search them?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

They could. There is also some very sophisticated technology in the airport that can detect many kind of drugs, even those that are legal in many countries.

It really isn't wise the take any risks. Not unless you fancy beinge sent straight back home or a spell in prison...

_


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would not advise anyone to take chances. As Elphaba has stated, the consequences are very severe! I assure you that you do not want to see the inside of an Emirati jail! I've heard so many stories of people being jailed fo what would be considered minor offences everywhere else! Leave anything that you do not need at home!


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

That's scary... Minor offences like what, for example?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> That's scary... Minor offences like what, for example?


As an example, if you are caught with a small amount of cannabis in the UK, you will be cautioned. In Dubai, you get jailed! There was a report a while back about a DJ who was jailed for bringing in sleeping tablets. A lot of things that are available over the counter everywhere else are considered illegal here! Ibuprofen is available over the counter in Europe but it contains codeine, which is on the list of banned substance, so again, possibility of some jail time! Do NOT take the chance! Pleading ignorance does not work! Sentences are harsh and long! Please acquaint yourself with the laws here before you start packing - the UAE Embassy provides advice to all travellers so if you are unsure about anything, contact them before you put it in your suitcase.

Other offences for which you can be jailed are driving without a valid UAE license (I got a shock as well when I found out as I was planning to drive on my UK license!), making rude gestures/ insulting other people can also carry a jail sentence (if it's an Emirati that you have been rude to, I think that it's safe to say that you are going inside!).

There is also a zero tolerance to drink-driving - if you were to have an accident, you will be jailed and be held liable even if it wasn't your fault. The mere presence of alcohol in your system is enough to get you jailed - does not matter if you're not drunk! Engaging in sexual activity outside marriage, co-habiting if you are not married. The list is endless..... hence, the reason why you need to familiarise yourself with the dos and don'ts in UAE!


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Engaging in sexual activity outside marriage? I'm single but please elaborate on this one! You mean if a husband cheats on his wife right? Not a boyf/girlf kinda thing


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> Engaging in sexual activity outside marriage? I'm single but please elaborate on this one! You mean if a husband cheats on his wife right? Not a boyf/girlf kinda thing


It means that if the police catch you at it in public, you will be arrested, regardless of whether you are married or not! If you are not married, that's just one of the offences they will charge you with! I'm sure that they have a name for the offence they charge married people with if they are caught! I'm not saying that you will have to live like a priest here but please be careful about what you do in public!

Put it quite bluntly, the kind of behaviour that people normally engage in on a Friday/ Saturday night in most Western countries, should be left at home (especially, if you value your freedom!)


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> Engaging in sexual activity outside marriage? I'm single but please elaborate on this one! You mean if a husband cheats on his wife right? Not a boyf/girlf kinda thing


Sean- it is illegal to have sex out of marriage here- hence why it is illegal for boyfriend/girlfriend to live together.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah I heard about the beach sex case but I thought only public indecency is illegal... Can a girl enter her boyfriend's apartment freely or should it be done discreetely? What if the neighbours called the police?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> Yeah I heard about the beach sex case but I thought only public indecency is illegal... Can a girl enter her boyfriend's apartment freely or should it be done discreetely? What if the neighbours called the police?


I would advise discretion. Please bear in mind that as it is illegal, if your neighbours call the police, you and your girlfriend will be promptly arrested and put in jail!


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Holy smoke! Is there a government web site that clearly state that?



Maz25 said:


> I would advise discretion. Please bear in mind that as it is illegal, if your neighbours call the police, you and your girlfriend will be promptly arrested and put in jail!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> Holy smoke! Is there a government web site that clearly state that?


You could try searching for it on google but bear in mind that despite the fact that Dubai has a reputation as being liberal, it is still a Muslim country and consequently, Muslim/ sharia law applies. Take my word for it - YOU DO NOT WANT TO FIND YOURSELF ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE LAW! Once you arrive and read about all the 'petty' offences that people have been jailed for, you will start to see things from a very different perspective!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

I guess discretion goes without saying because of the laws, however it is not illegal for male and female to be friends and honestly having spent alot of time with my arabic relatives in Dubai, I have to say it is very very liberal over there. Arab males and females are same as us, most have boyfriends, most go to each other's places, go out on dates etc etc. Just leave out the public displays of affection and all will be fine!

Maz, just wondered do you know for certain if Codeine Phosphate is on the banned list? I take this for my occasional migranes and have looked on the MOH website and cannot see this is banned. Does anyone have an email or telephone number where I can find out for sure?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sara81 said:


> I guess discretion goes without saying because of the laws, however it is not illegal for male and female to be friends and honestly having spent alot of time with my arabic relatives in Dubai, I have to say it is very very liberal over there. Arab males and females are same as us, most have boyfriends, most go to each other's places, go out on dates etc etc. Just leave out the public displays of affection and all will be fine!
> 
> Maz, just wondered do you know for certain if Codeine Phosphate is on the banned list? I take this for my occasional migranes and have looked on the MOH website and cannot see this is banned. Does anyone have an email or telephone number where I can find out for sure?



Speak to the UAE Embassy in London. Elphaba also posted a link in this same thread where you can check. Just be aware that it's not necessarily the medication that's banned but rather the ingredients in it. As an example, Ibuprofen is not banned but rather codeine, which is one of its main ingredients, that is banned. Hence, because Ibuprofen contains codeine, you do not bring it. I would say that if you are sure that you can get your medication here, it is better to just get some when you arrive. You will in all probability have a migraine if you have to worry about whether you will get arrested or not! All hand baggage are screened again when you get to Dubai so leave anything íllegal' at home!

Yes, you are right. Friendship is not banned. You are indeed free to have a partner but it becomes illegal if you decide to live together or have a sexual relationship if you are not married. My advice is to be respectful of all the laws and the culture of your host and you will have nothing to worry about.


----------



## rednikki17 (Jun 7, 2008)

Erm, actually Ibuprofen itself doesn't contain Codeine as its an anti-inflammatory medicine (different group of medicines to the one that Codeine belongs to...spot the nurse here!). Solpadeine does contain Ibuprofen and Codeine though. Co-Codamol is Paracetamol and Codeine (called Paracodol in UAE)/Codeine Phosphate is Codeine in a slightly different form. Sometimes Codeine is labelled as Dihydracodeine. Some over the counter flu or cold remedies (including some cough syrups/linctus's..Actifed, Robitussin and Tixylix (poo, i love this stuff!!) etc) may contain Codeine. Codeine is probably a banned substance as it is an Opioid the same as Morphine. You should always check the label of any medication u r thinking of bringing in to the UAE and get a doctors letter to bring with you if you cannot do without your meds!  http://archive.gulfnews.com/images/06/11/14/controlleddrugslist.pdf Just checked the banned list (see link) and Codeine Phos is on it i'm afraid. There are 365 banned medicines...one for every day of the year..lol...worryingly (from a nurse point of view) there are alot of meds on this list such as anti-depressants that are hugely beneficial...can't understand why they are banned!!


----------

